
Macs now twice as likely to get infected by adware than PCs - rahuldottech
https://www.pcgamer.com/macs-now-twice-as-likely-to-get-infected-by-adware-than-pcs-according-to-research/
======
jki275
In other words, malwarebytes isn't selling anything to Mac users, so they paid
pcgamer.com for an advertisement.

